# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Is this ment to happen?

## silentscope

Hey team, having had my new bow about a month iv noticed that my arrows veins are hitting my string, is this normal or has it been set up wrong? I don't notice any bad accuracy until shooting over 30 yards then they seem to be flying all over the show... any advice is appreciated

----------


## MSL

They are pretty big fletches

----------


## MSL

You could rotate your nocks

----------


## Barefoot

I thought that one of the vanes of the fletching is supposed to be a different colour and point directly away from the bow, but that pic doesn't look like that

----------


## Feral

> I thought that one of the vanes of the fletching is supposed to be a different colour and point directly away from the bow, but that pic doesn't look like that


Traditionally yes, although I was taught that it was different for a whisker biscuit as the black whiskers that support the arrow shaft are harder than the brown ones so the vanes face one vertically up and two either side of the black whiskers to get even pass-through.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

Turn your nock till the vanes clear, and shoot to test. Mine work fine like that

----------


## madjon_

Rotate the nock,cock fletch out

----------


## silentscope

> I thought that one of the vanes of the fletching is supposed to be a different colour and point directly away from the bow, but that pic doesn't look like that


There's a white one that sits at the top

----------


## silentscope

I rotated the knocks seems to be better now thanks

----------


## w8indq

Mate all these replies are wrong.

What bow is it? Cos that rest is so far out of centre shot its not funny.

If you want chick me a pm and will see if i can help ya out

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Haha

----------


## Taff

> Rotate the nock,cock fletch out


Only on a recurve or traditional bow, compound cock up, bow needs adjusting.

----------


## madjon_

> Only on a recurve or traditional bow, compound cock up, bow needs adjusting.


So, for 27 years I did it wrong,well I'll be........... :Sad:

----------


## Feral

I would frequently have recurve shooters trying to correct my fletch orientation when I shot compound at the range.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## w8indq

> So, for 27 years I did it wrong,well I'll be...........


No if you were shooting compound in the 80s and early 90s most shelfs on the bows were barely cut past centre (as you would know) and you had to shoot fletch out. But when you have fletching hitting these days its time to adjust cam lean etc

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> No if you were shooting compound in the 80s and early 90s most shelfs on the bows were barely cut past centre (as you would know) and you had to shoot fletch out. But when you have fletching hitting these days its time to adjust cam lean etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yeah,my first compound was a 1968 Pearson Shadow.30%,shooting Easton 1816.like cars,compounds have evolved.

----------


## Boaraxa

> No if you were shooting compound in the 80s and early 90s most shelfs on the bows were barely cut past centre (as you would know) and you had to shoot fletch out. But when you have fletching hitting these days its time to adjust cam lean etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I say bulldust ...white fletch to the rite , some nocks need a tweek that's how my bow is setup & shoots great if that's not rite why would the guys at the bow shop set it up wrong for me ?

----------


## w8indq

> I say bulldust ...white fletch to the rite , that's how my bow is setup & shoots great


Lol. Yes you can turn the nock on a drop away but on a biscuit you cant as tbe black part is ultra stiff to support arrow. but on a modern bow if you cant clear blazers cock vane up youve got tuning problems.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## MaW

Looking at the bow, the fletches look big.   I used to have big fletches for indoors shooting on a hoyt and there was a slight clearance issue but nothing I could do bout it.  Didnt affect accuracy.

    For a recurve, one fletch perpendicular to  the bows riser facing away so that there is minimal interference with the rest and the bow.

     For a compound, it depends on the rest.  I use a blade rest so one fletch up, for drop away which is less popular in target archery it doest matter as there is no interference but people will still maintain the same fletch position relative to the nock across all their arrows.

     I am not so familiar with a whisker biscuit but I dont see why orientation matters as all whiskers  on the rest are running parallel with the fletches no matter what your orientation.

     The position of the rest (the centre shot)  doesnt look too bad as your string seems in line with the bow and the arrow looks like it is basically lined up down the string.

     One obvious thing is it could be you  :Have A Nice Day:    You could be holding the bow and torquing it around so that you are bringing the cables in line with the string.

     If you don't figure it out you may need to have someone look at you shoot.   Do you have a front stabiliser?   If you do check that it is pointing in the same direction as the arrow when at full draw, it will allow you to check if you are torquing the bow badly.

----------

